# What bikes did you add in 2020?



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Well 2020 will no doubt go down as a crappy year for most for a whole lot of reasons. Every year I tell myself to get some projects done before I buy anymore bikes--never works! This year I added 10 bikes (that I kept). Of course there were wagons and tricycles as well as a whole bunch of parts! Let's see what 2020 brought you. Here are mine:

1987 Hetchins Magnum Opus





1918 Harley Davidson Motorcycke




1935/6 Mead Ranger




1938 Schwinn Paramount




1938 Colson Imperial




1939 Schwinn DX




1947 Arbos Corsa w/Campagnolo Cambio Corsa drivetrain




1949 Torpado w/Campagnolo Paris Roubaix drivetrain




1938 Roadmaster Motormaster




1935 Elgin Blackhawk


----------



## John G04 (Dec 20, 2020)

This year sucked, but for bikes it was awesome for finding bikes. Just wish there were more swap meets and less covid!





1939 Schwinn BC, second picture is after cleaning the housepaint off, still need to do the fenders and wheels



1940 Mead Ranger also covered in housepaint, but decent original paint is underneath, still in project phase. Was super happy to get this as it was a bit of a dream bike and it came from the original owners estate



Green on Green 1941 Schwinn Autocycle, also came from the original owners estate and in project phase


1948 Dx in very nice as found condition also from the original owner! Almost done with this one, just need to clean up the rims and it’ll be back on the road


1936 Schwinn cmodel green on green that’ll be built back up in 2021 hopefully



My dad bought a 60’s Varsity frameset



My dad also found this 41 Elgin locally in pieces, his new favorite rider



Those were the only keepers but these were the all ones I found, all were fresh finds except the 36 motorbike, and hawthorne and all found great homes on the cabe!





























































Ok I think thats it, happy holidays everyone and stay safe!


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 20, 2020)

After being out of the hobby for more than 5 years I got back in with these.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 21, 2020)

1936 Colson LWB DB




1937 Chrome Master




1940 Chrome Master




1940 Shelby Model 52+




1938 Motor Master




1936 Colson Commander




The Motor Master and Commander deals commenced on the same day from different sources. Great bike day.
Chad


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 21, 2020)

A bunch but these are my favorite of 2020


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

Yall have the midas touch or somthin. Beautiful finds!


----------



## kunzog (Dec 21, 2020)

Raleigh Chopper, two Raleigh Twentys, two Raleigh RSW 16's, Raleigh Tomahawk, VW Trike


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2020)

We ran outta room about 5 bikes ago, so we took it easy this year...or so I thought til I tallied them all up 

























There's one more on the way, but I don't wanna jinx myself by posting it up until it arrives.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 21, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to get 2 Aerocycles, a 36 Autocycle and a 39 Autocycle (that bobcycles is restoring).


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Well 2020 will no doubt go down as a crappy year for most for a whole lot of reasons. Every year I tell myself to get some projects done before I buy anymore bikes--never works! This year I added 10 bikes (that I kept). Of course there were wagons and tricycles as well as a whole bunch of parts! Let's see what 2020 brought you. Here are mine:
> 
> 1987 Hetchins Magnum Opus
> View attachment 1323546
> ...



That is an amazing, and diverse haul. Fantastic!

I have added a 1907 Peugeot 'Luxe', a 1930s Ciclos Minaco, an 1898 Quadrant shaft drive and a prototype Contini time trial bicycle; these are all projects, but all slowly progressing. 
The only complete machine I have to share from what has been a very difficult year personally is this one. 
My UCI banned 'Razesa' lo-pro track bike from Spain,  one of two built.....




Comfortable it ain't,  gorgeous it is (in my eyes anyway).


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2020)

A yet to be revealed 1896 Schwinn "The World" racing tandem.






photo credits: Dave Stromberger @Dave Stromberger: Sears Chief
Colin Kirsch @Wing Your Heel : Columbia WW1 Military Model.


----------



## PLERR (Dec 21, 2020)

Yep, not a good year for a lot of things, but I did okay with the bikes, we moved to a new home in the country, and we're all still healthy. All of my collections run the gamut and the bikes are no different. It was an eclectic haul this year.

Vintage 20s: 1950 Mercury G-41 and a 1963(?) AMF Roadmaster Satellite.








Muscle bikes: Scored a pair of 1966 AMF Renegades. The gold one is destined to be an Esso Tiger. Also found a 1966 Foremost Swinger in burnt orange.











24s: A 1967 Mercury II Fleetwing and a 1971 Schwinn Hollywood in violet.








Lightweights: 1971 Schwinn Breeze.





Middleweights: 1958 Evans-Colson Sonic Scout, 1959(?) Ross Super Deluxe, 1962 Schwinn Tiger (2spd). All three came from the original owners.











Ballooners!: My first balloon tire bike, a 1948 Monark Super Deluxe, and a 1953 Trojan Super. The Monark is an original owner bike too.








Miscellaneous and sundry: An 80s Skate Bike. Looking forward to learning how to ride this thing…


----------



## tech549 (Dec 21, 2020)

here is what i picked up this year.


----------



## PJ311foo (Dec 21, 2020)

After watching it for almost 6 months on eBay, and having a bit too much Whiskey in me, made an offer and got it 7 days later. Not set up and loose fitted for some pics. Currently in pieces for a clean and new grease. Definitely made 2020 a little sweeter for me


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 21, 2020)

Bullnose


----------



## Rattman13 (Dec 21, 2020)

In 2020 I added a few bikes. 2 that were built were my Corona Cruiser Hawthornes. My 1940 CWC DBR, and 1935 DP Harris Flyer. I also started work on a wartime Roadmaster delivery.


----------



## mike j (Dec 21, 2020)

This year was a big wind down for me, as far as the bikes too. Threw everything that was moveable into the truck for the fall Pennsylvania meet. Sold a lot of stuff, some I was actually glad to get rid of. Couldn't think of anything that I might want to buy until it came into view. This pre war Colson frame had me at hello.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2020)

1953 BF Goodrich, Phantom.






1941 Traverse Green, Schwinn, Cadillac B6. 



1938 Schwinn, Motorbike.






1927 Schwinn, Excelsior.



1938 Schwinn, Ladies model,
 Sports Tourist Paramount.















2020 True Torch Cruiser.



1948 Schwinn, Paramount Racer.



1941 Schwinn, Super Deluxe 
Autocycle.



This was a year for some horse trading, so a few bikes have found new homes, to make room, for a few new experiences.
All in all, I think we made the best of what could be said to have been a very unusual year.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 22, 2020)

Just one. But I love it. 37 Dayton.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2020)

Although 2020 was a crazy year for us all I managed to acquire a few bikes and in doing so I let a few bikes go too.


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Proof that there's still some good stuff to be found out there........


----------



## Tim s (Dec 23, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> Although 2020 was a crazy year for us all I managed to acquire a few bikes and in doing so I let a few bikes go too.
> 
> View attachment 1324871
> 
> ...



Phattiremike, The black and white bike is beautiful ( second pic). Tim


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2020)

3 added: first, Feb. 1934 AIRFLYTE











						1934 AIRFLYTE, by Huffman | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Found by Brant @New Mexico Brant  Please tell us all the details of the find. Badge found and placed by him also. Listed here, SOLD here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-1934-huffman-airflyte-aircrafted-bicycle.164143/ Observations of this and other bikes like it here...




					thecabe.com
				




Next was a Monark Rocket for the March 1st Cyclone Coaster Monark Madness Ride.




3rd bike is 1954 Schwinn Wasp
Beautiful Opel Green


----------



## nick tures (Dec 23, 2020)

found a couple


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 24, 2020)

Just a bunch of rif raff, but I like them.


----------



## crazyhawk (Dec 24, 2020)

For me, this was a great year to do less collecting and more riding, so only kept 2.


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 24, 2020)

1892 Common Sense:




1892 Planet:




1894 Crescent:




1896-99 Maywood:




1902 Tribune:


----------



## SKPC (Dec 24, 2020)

Yea, have to be careful buying bikes.  I do not sell anything really so I need to be particularly picky.  Four whole bikes and two frames. Ugh.     2019 Ibis Mojo3 650b frame-up build....



Teen's Moto* frame/fork*._ Spiegel May Stern "Road King".   _Plus a teens/20's Schwinn frame and another unknown one...no pics.






36 Wards Hawthorne now with a triple-step wheelset......



And these two...mid-30's Shelby Flyer and the bike in the box.



No mas!


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 27, 2020)

Well, the bikes were sort of overflowing this year.  Here are the keepers:

1941 BA107 Traverse Green/Robins Egg Blue, built from original paint parts from four different bikes !  Thanks @Autocycleplane and @bobcycles




1937 Jeweltank Autocycle, complete but still in boxes, and still in housepaint - thanks @Mark Mattei




1942 Cycletruck - thanks @REC




1938 DD Canti project (next in the queue) - thanks @aasmitty757




1939 Paramount - thanks @badbob




1940 Paramount - thanks Gary Porter




1936 20 inch Schwinn Motorbike project - thanks @Mark Mattei and @sm2501




1939? Wastyn - thanks @Mark Mattei




1939 Gothic-fendered BC - thanks  @cyclingday and @markivpedalpusher




1939 Paramount off Craigslist - thanks @oskisan !!!




1938 Green and Green Autocycle - thanks Ben Sather and @auto1cycle2




1939 Gothic-fendered Canti - thanks Tim Brant @Djshakes @pkleppert @cyclingday and @markivpedalpusher




1918 Michigan City Excelsior, another spectacular MartyBuild !! - thanks @cyclingday and @markivpedalpusher




1938 Paramount (A200 serial) - thanks @jgrome 




1927 Schwinn Excelsior - thanks @cyclingday and @markivpedalpusher




1936 Gothic-fendered C Mod - thanks Mike Rossi


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Yea, have to be careful buying bikes.  I do not sell anything really so I need to be particularly picky.  Four whole bikes and two frames. Ugh.     2019 Ibis Mojo3 650b frame-up build....
> View attachment 1326074
> Teen's Moto* frame/fork*._ Spiegel May Stern "Road King".   _Plus a teens/20's Schwinn frame and another unknown one...no pics.
> View attachment 1326075
> ...



Nice Ibis.  That was my big bike purchase for this year as well.  2019 Ibis HD4.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 28, 2020)

Can't go wrong with Ibis frames!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 28, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> Well, the bikes were sort of overflowing this year.  Here are the keepers:
> 
> 1941 BA107 Traverse Green/Robins Egg Blue, built from original paint parts from four different bikes !  Thanks @Autocycleplane and @bobcycles
> View attachment 1327076
> ...



 DAM BIG PET YOUR ON A  ROLL THIS YEAR


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 29, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> Well, the bikes were sort of overflowing this year.  Here are the keepers:
> 
> 1941 BA107 Traverse Green/Robins Egg Blue, built from original paint parts from four different bikes !  Thanks @Autocycleplane and @bobcycles
> View attachment 1327076
> ...



Surely you don't need 4 Paramount's and a Wastyn? Lol.
Very nice finds!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Surely you don't need 4 Paramount's and a Wastyn? Lol.


dnc1 said:


> Very nice finds!



 I don’t think any of us ‘need’ half the crap we have  but it sure is fun! V/r Shawn


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2020)

To be honest other then my kids bikes all of my collection came in 2020. I also added my sanity by giving me another outlet for my mind during this crazy year. Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 29, 2020)

This showed up, at midnight, in March, just days before the lockdowns. Was delivered by a really nice guy, from Texas, who does deliveries all over the country.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 29, 2020)

Built this one up from a trike rear end I bought at Memory Lanes and parts I had lying around.


----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2020)

Not including the 2 or 3 Walmart cruisers types that were abandoned at my house.  I got this 1982 Bridgestone Kabuki,  Siper Speed from my father. Hopefully I'll find a 80s , 23 " Schwinn High Sierra in 2021.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 29, 2020)

2020 isn't over yet..... This morning I drove 2 hour round trip for this.... wanted the Prewar Goodyear G3's but I think I'll keep the whole bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 29, 2020)

thees three


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2020)

Reallllly nice Larry


bicycle larry said:


> thees three
> 
> View attachment 1328848
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Snuck this one in under the wire! A huge thanks to @badbob V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 30, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Well 2020 will no doubt go down as a crappy year for most for a whole lot of reasons. Every year I tell myself to get some projects done before I buy anymore bikes--never works!



This year I made good progress towards my resolution not to buy any more _project_ bikes - almost _*half*_ as many (quantity not quality) compared to prior years.
No pictures, but more _stats_: about half were 26” and half 28”.
The biggest offenders were Colsons and Great Westerns.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Dec 31, 2020)

I figured this was going to be a 2021 bike, but just under the wire, this 90s Worksman INB arrived:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Oops...forgot about this tallboy truss frame Iver. Slowly raising funds to complete it. Thanks again @Rusty72


----------



## JLF (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are the bikes I added this year:

Shelby Traveller.  Wheels dated to 1934.  It was parted so other Shelby’s could stay on the road (sorry).





1930’s Rollfast. Currently torn down and waiting it’s turn as a project.





1942 Colson.  Returned to working order, undecided on how far to take restoration.





1936 Shelby Eagle





1937 Shelby Western Flyer





1951 CWC 20”





1950’s Monark Klunker





...and finally, a 1996 Specialized Rockhopper.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Dec 31, 2020)

1980 Raleigh DL1 Roadster. 1941 Colson Scout (still waiting to see it in person). 1969 Raleigh DL1. Two Raleigh 20s.
A good year, bike wise.
Ted


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 31, 2020)

I added this 1920’s flared fender Excelsior!
Thanks to @jessemccauley


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 31, 2020)

Just the one  ... don’t want any others


----------



## Dave K (Dec 31, 2020)

One is all you need.  Added this one and and let all the others go.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 31, 2020)

FICHT 150 said:


> 1980 Raleigh DL1 Roadster. 1941 Colson Scout (still waiting to see it in person). 1969 Raleigh DL1. Two Raleigh 20s.
> A good year, bike wise.
> Ted
> 
> ...



Snuck a Colson LWB in last minute huh? Congrats! Killer bike!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes, always wanted a non tank Colson, but, this one likely will have a few updates. I have a Perry hub, some Campagnolo alloy mountain bike rims, and a few other ideas, want to ride it, not sit around and wish it was all original.
Thanks. I don’t know what is killer, but, I know what I like.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 2, 2021)

I didn't get a new bike, but I made an old bike into a new bike by adding a chain guard and fenders with a light, as well as a more appropriate seat.
I like this better. the CABE did this to me.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 3, 2021)

A new neighbors give away...no clue as to it's birth date


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hobo Bill said:


> A new neighbors give away...no clue as to it's birth date
> 
> View attachment 1331745
> 
> ...



If you want to find out it's date of birth @Hobo Bill, try looking here:





__





						Cycles Rétro-Peugeot
					





					www.peugeotshow.com


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 3, 2021)

Only 2(I think..?)
a 1940 Hawthorne All American 



and a 1984 Schwinn Sidewinder




Thats it..2 bikes...


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jan 4, 2021)

Here are mine:
1968 Huffy “The Rail”’with Mattel V-rroom motor
1952 ROLLFAST Hopalong Cassidy 24”
1956 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet
1952 BFG Black Phantom


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 11, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I was fortunate enough to get 2 Aerocycles, a 36 Autocycle and a 39 Autocycle (that bobcycles is restoring).
> 
> View attachment 1324432
> 
> ...



Sheesh! Nice...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 20, 2021)

I added a three (all with help from members here), though two are still in progress.

*1928 Schwinn Motorbike* - frameset from Pete used for the Rat Rod Bikes Build-off.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1928-schwinn-rat-rod-rider.175696/










*1936 Schwinn Motorbike* - under construction.





*1939 Schwinn Model C* - under construction.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1940-schwinn-c-model-maroon-ivory-rustoration.167321/





Thanks @onecatahula, @OC54, @mr.cycleplane, @markivpedalpusher, @badbob and @JAF/CO, @bobcycles and others for parts and guidance.


----------

